# Happy Pi Day!



## Zoltea (Mar 14, 2011)

Just for fun, let's see how many decimals of pi everyone has memorized, be honest now.

Here's what I have memorized:
3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923078164062862089986280348253421170679821480865132823066470938446095505822317253594081284811174502841027019385211055596446229489589303819644288109756659334461284756482337867831652712019091...

Also, free pies for everyone.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Mar 14, 2011)

feh, pi day is 22 july.


----------



## opaltiger (Mar 14, 2011)

Pi day doesn't exist. >:(


----------



## Aobaru (Mar 14, 2011)

Pi Day on Facebook:



> Everyone knows pi day is March 14th, but any true nerd realizes pi is not 3.14, but rather an irrational constant which continues infinitely in decimal expansion. Starting at 9:26:53 (.589... sec) AM, the longest extended Pi Day of our lives will come into action. The date, at the AM and PM hours, will be " 3/14/15 at 9:26:53.589. Days like this only come once in a lifetime!
> 
> It is understood 1592 was a ...better year. This was probably the greatest pi day in history. Every 100 years (1915, 2015, 2115 etc) come the next closest pi days. It is also understood there are other minor pi days (be creative). Yes, 22/7 is pi approximation day -- But it's not that accurate! I wrote this just for all you people who like to find missing details written in nerd events. I'm sure you'll still find more ;)
> 
> ***We recently have begun selling some epic wrist bands (like the yellow livestrong ones etc) that have pi day information. "Pi Day 3/14/15 9:26:53..." For more information visit http://thepidayofourlives.homestead.com/


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 14, 2011)

3.14 ^_^


----------



## MentheLapin (Mar 14, 2011)

_It's Pi Day, Pi Day, gotta get down on Pi Day..._


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Mar 14, 2011)

opaltiger said:


> Pi day doesn't exist. >:(


Haha happy Pi Approximation Day, then. =P

Our math team sold slices of pie at lunch today. =3 French silk pie is delicious!


----------



## opaltiger (Mar 14, 2011)

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> Haha happy Pi Approximation Day, then. =P
> 
> Our math team sold slices of pie at lunch today. =3 French silk pie is delicious!


No. 14.3 has nothing to do with pi. >:(


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey guys, look what time I'm posting this at.

I am simultaneously celebrating an imaginary number AND being a Hussalo.

Go me.


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 14, 2011)

Karkat Vantas said:


> Hey guys, look what time I'm posting this at.
> 
> I am simultaneously celebrating an imaginary number AND being a Hussalo.
> 
> Go me.


8:13? I see no significance.

Anyway I've memorised up to 3.141 because I'm that awesome


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 14, 2011)

I have memorised 80 odd digits. Funny thing is that I can't remember how or when I did this. I just... know them.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 14, 2011)

There aren't fourteen months, silly.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 14, 2011)

3.14159

That's it.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Mar 14, 2011)

Yay, happy Pi day.

oh yeah. 3.141592653589793238462.... and some of that may not be right.


----------



## Squirrel (Mar 14, 2011)

I only know the first hundred. Happy pi day!


----------



## Whirlpool (Mar 14, 2011)

Meowth said:


> 8:13? I see no significance.
> 
> Anyway I've memorised up to 3.141 because I'm that awesome


Apparently, he lives in New York, so EST is what he was talking about.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Mar 14, 2011)

355/113 is much better, but it doesn't fit in a date.

you don't get that kind of precision again until you reach something like five decimal digits in the denominator.

hm. I wonder how one could stuff inverse-cosine -1 into a date.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 14, 2011)

Heh. I've memorized...3.14! Aren't I awesome? *people throw apples at me*


----------



## Pwnemon (Mar 14, 2011)

It' s funny because I just mentioned how I felt bad for brits not having a Pi day because of their date system.

and by just i mean five hours ago in math class


----------



## Superbird (Mar 14, 2011)

3.14159262...

That's all I know as of now, except that I'm probably wrong about the eighth digit.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 14, 2011)

My math class sang a song in a talent show that had Pi in it, and as a result I have memorized... eh, 86 digits?

3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841974693993(41?)5105820974944592307816406286089986280348

I'm not sure what goes between "3993" and "510," but I think it's a 41.

My math class has to celebrate Pi Day on March 17 because the next math class I have is tomorrow and we're taking a test tomorrow. :U


----------



## Squirrel (Mar 14, 2011)

Superbird said:


> 3.14159262...
> 
> That's all I know as of now, except that I'm probably wrong about the eighth digit.


It's actually a 5, not a 2. 59265(35)


----------



## Pwnemon (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it's a seven, mad moai, 99375105

anyways, what i have from memory is 3.14159265358979323846264338327950288419716939937510582097494459


----------



## ... (Mar 15, 2011)

I've got 3.14159265358979323846264338327950288419716939 straight from memory. Probably not accurate but approximation is all we an manage with pi.

EDIT: Looked one post above mine and saw that it was 3383*2*79. Not 4 :P


----------



## .... (Mar 15, 2011)

3.1415926535 8979323846 2643383279 5028841971 6939937510 5820974944 5923078164 0628620899 8628034825 3421170679  8214808651 3282306647 0938446095 5058223172 5359408128 4811174502  8410270193 8521105559 6446229489 5493038196 4428810975 6659334461  2847564823 3786783165 2712019091 4564856692 3460348610 4543266482  1339360726 0249141273 7245870066 0631558817 4881520920 9628292540  9171536436 7892590360 0113305305 4882046652 1384146951 9415116094  3305727036 5759591953 0921861173 8193261179 3105118548 0744623799  6274956735 1885752724 8912279381 8301194912 9833673362 4406566430  8602139494 6395224737 1907021798 6094370277 0539217176 2931767523  8467481846 7669405132 0005681271 4526356082 7785771342 7577896091  7363717872 1468440901 2249534301 4654958537 1050792279 6892589235  4201995611 2129021960 8640344181 5981362977 4771309960 5187072113 4999999837  2978049951 0597317328 1609631859 5024459455 3469083026 4252230825  3344685035 2619311881 7101000313 7838752886 5875332083 8142061717  7669147303 5982534904 2875546873 1159562863 8823537875 9375195778  1857780532 1712268066 1300192787 6611195909 2164201989 3809525720  1065485863 2788659361 5338182796 8230301952 0353018529 6899577362  2599413891 2497217752 8347913151 5574857242 4541506959

:)

Happy pi day.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 15, 2011)

OH MY GOD. 

I knew there were some freakish, supergenius-type people who could remember pi to a gazillion digits, but not normal people like on here O.O
You people genuinely scare me. I'm only dimly aware that pi even begins with 3 and I also can't remember my own phone number.


----------



## bulbasaur (Mar 15, 2011)

Terezi Pyrope said:


> 3.1415926535 8979323846 2643383279 5028841971 6939937510 5820974944 5923078164 0628620899 8628034825 3421170679  8214808651 3282306647 0938446095 5058223172 5359408128 4811174502  8410270193 8521105559 6446229489 5493038196 4428810975 6659334461  2847564823 3786783165 2712019091 4564856692 3460348610 4543266482  1339360726 0249141273 7245870066 0631558817 4881520920 9628292540  9171536436 7892590360 0113305305 4882046652 1384146951 9415116094  3305727036 5759591953 0921861173 8193261179 3105118548 0744623799  6274956735 1885752724 8912279381 8301194912 9833673362 4406566430  8602139494 6395224737 1907021798 6094370277 0539217176 2931767523  8467481846 7669405132 0005681271 4526356082 7785771342 7577896091  7363717872 1468440901 2249534301 4654958537 1050792279 6892589235  4201995611 2129021960 8640344181 5981362977 4771309960 5187072113 4999999837  2978049951 0597317328 1609631859 5024459455 3469083026 4252230825  3344685035 2619311881 7101000313 7838752886 5875332083 8142061717  7669147303 5982534904 2875546873 1159562863 8823537875 9375195778  1857780532 1712268066 1300192787 6611195909 2164201989 3809525720  1065485863 2788659361 5338182796 8230301952 0353018529 6899577362  2599413891 2497217752 8347913151 5574857242 4541506959
> 
> :)
> 
> Happy pi day.


...You copied that from Wikipedia, didn't you?


----------



## Zora of Termina (Mar 15, 2011)

Dannichu said:


> OH MY GOD.
> 
> I knew there were some freakish, supergenius-type people who could remember pi to a gazillion digits, but not normal people like on here O.O
> You people genuinely scare me. I'm only dimly aware that pi even begins with 3 and I also can't remember my own phone number.


This.

But the day was still worth it because mom bought pie. :9


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Mar 15, 2011)

opaltiger said:


> No. 14.3 has nothing to do with pi. >:(


Ah. Well, if you write dates that way, then I guess it doesn't exist. =P


----------



## Phantom (Mar 15, 2011)

I <3 pi day. I remember in high school all math classes would bring in pie. I remember visiting the school after I graduated and he and I both remembered it was pi day... We attacked the math rooms. I remember one teacher yelled at me, ":my last name: you graduated no pie for you!" And she chased me out of the room with a not so empty pie tin. Yeah..... good times.


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 15, 2011)

the only thing that I really know much about (or care about) pi is that the symbol looks vaguely like a little house.

guess who failed mathematics consistently in her exams


----------



## mewtini (Mar 15, 2011)

o-o Okay...XD That's funny! And I guess...no one failed?* I never cared about pi either, but I'm only in 6th grade so it isn't important yet, anyway.
*Sad attempt to not hurt anyone's feelings and be hilarious at the same time 8D


----------



## ... (Mar 15, 2011)

And just think...there's more than that.


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 15, 2011)

Pwnemon said:


> It' s funny because I just mentioned how I felt bad for brits not having a Pi day because of their date system.
> 
> and by just i mean five hours ago in math class


Actually, it's not just Brits; pretty much everyone in the entire world except you guys (and possibly Canada?) uses day/month/year or year/month/day (a logical progression, in other words).


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 15, 2011)

You get 3/14 in the year/month/day system though!


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 15, 2011)

Rasrap Smurf said:


> You get 3/14 in the year/month/day system though!


While this could technically be considered 'true', if one takes the actual system into account, there would in fact only be one Pi Day: 3141/5/9, or the ninth of May, 3141. Which has not happened yet.


----------



## opaltiger (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, but 11.03.14 also has nothing to do with pi. :P


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 15, 2011)

ultraviolet said:


> the only thing that I really know much about (or care about) pi is that the symbol looks vaguely like a little house.


mind blown


----------



## nyuu (Mar 15, 2011)

discuss!


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 15, 2011)

I saw that earlier.

I'm not too fond of the idea.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 15, 2011)

ultraviolet said:


> the only thing that I really know much about (or care about) pi is that the symbol looks vaguely like a little house.
> 
> guess who failed mathematics consistently in her exams


Me too. Although I always thought it kinda looked more like a stereotypical ancient Roman building with columns and stuff.

I forgot it was even Pi Day the other day. Nobody in any of my schools ever brought in pie. >:


----------



## Pwnemon (Mar 15, 2011)

/algebra II student

what the heck was that girl saying


----------



## nastypass (Mar 15, 2011)

Rasrap Smurf said:


> I saw that earlier.
> 
> I'm not too fond of the idea.


What's wrong with it?  One must admit it makes things a bit easier for people who are just learning Trig.


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 15, 2011)

Saint Walker said:


> What's wrong with it?  One must admit it makes things a bit easier for people who are just learning Trig.


Learning I guess, but it just seems pretty pointless beyond that. Once you get used to it it's not that bad.
The numbers would still be exactly the same and since pi has already been defined I guess I just don't see the use of combining two constants like that, especially since one of the constants is as easy as pie just 2.

It sort of annoys me that a lot of the video is about the pie, and she says "it should be as simple that one pi is a pie" but naming it tau takes away the sort-of-joke being used that pi sounds like pie :(

EDIT: Also the sum of all 1/n^2 being (tau^2)/24 is even uglier looking than it already was :(

EDIT2: And tau is used when working with torque(?) and since that involves rotation it would easily get confusing.


----------



## Pwnemon (Mar 16, 2011)

also for those poor sixth graders learning the area of a circle, A = (tau/2)r^2 will be a pain.


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 16, 2011)

Meowth said:
			
		

> mind blown


Cirrus said it looked like a dancing house, which I think is more accurate.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 16, 2011)

Pwnemon said:


> also for those poor sixth graders learning the area of a circle, A = (tau/2)r^2 will be a pain.


D:< Hey! Was that on purpose?! I'M in sixth grade. That looks offensive! *whips out shield*


----------



## Superbird (Mar 16, 2011)

What is "tau"? I'm in Geometry, does pi=tau/2 or something?


----------



## H-land (Mar 16, 2011)

Tau is Pi * 2.
6.28ish, that is.
Don't have time to think about it now, though.
Too many numbers and values for too early in the morning.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 14, 2012)

...Aaaaand here we are again.

Pi Day 2012! :D

By the way:

3.141592653589793

...yeah, I can only get fifteen digits. :(


----------



## Flora (Mar 14, 2012)

Pi Day! (it's actually pronounced the same way as the letter p in classical greek, but whatever)

My trig class is having a pie party :D


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 14, 2012)

Tomorrow (Pi Day here) will be my Math class

Pi
Yes


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Mar 14, 2012)

Yay!

3.14159265358979323846

Aaaand that's all I know.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Mar 14, 2012)

Happy Pi Day!

I closed my eyes before coming into this thread, and all I could remember was 3.1... I'm not good at maths. :(


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah, me neither. 3.1415 is all I got. Although I don't think pi day is really done in the UK (because we put our date a nice, logical way around), and if it is, us sociologists definitely don't observe it.


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm a maths student and I didn't hear anyone mention it today. I didn't realise it was pi day until I saw this thread again.


----------



## Minish (Mar 14, 2012)

Dannichu said:


> Yeah, me neither. 3.1415 is all I got. Although I don't think pi day is really done in the UK (because we put our date a nice, logical way around), and if it is, us sociologists definitely don't observe it.


I don't even really know what pi is. :D


----------



## Superbird (Mar 14, 2012)

3.1415926535...

that's as much as I know.


----------



## Momo(th) (Mar 14, 2012)

Lol, my mom made apple pie today.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Mar 15, 2012)

Today at my school, we had pie during lunch.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 15, 2012)

Cirrus said:


> I don't even really know what pi is. :D


Ooooh, I know this! It has something to do with circles! Figuring out diameter/radius, maybe? And the number is gotten by dividing 22 by 17. Or something.

(I haven't taken a maths class in 6 years, gimmie a break)


----------



## K'yoril (Mar 15, 2012)

Dannichu said:


> Ooooh, I know this! It has something to do with circles! Figuring out diameter/radius, maybe? And the number is gotten by dividing 22 by 17. Or something.
> 
> (I haven't taken a maths class in 6 years, gimmie a break)


22/7

Also, Area of a Circle is pi times radius squared, and circumference is 2 times pi times radius or pi times diameter

A=(pi)r^2
C=2(pi)r _or_ (pi)d
pi=22/7


On another note, we had pie in math class today. Various people brought in around five pies in total.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 15, 2012)

Yay, happy Pi day! Unfortunately, I didn't have math class today, and I'm not eating any pie. :<

On a happier note, what I know of pi: 3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592307816406286089986280348 ... I calculated it once and I think that's between 70-80 digits. The 6th graders at the math competition I helped out at today each only knew around ten, usually up to the first 897 or so.


----------



## Frostagin (Mar 15, 2012)

I had pie~!

Lesse... I know...
3.141592653589795338462...

Thank you pie song. :D


----------



## sovram (Mar 15, 2012)

I only know 3.14159(2?).

On the whole tau thing, I'm not convinced that it's even remotely necessary. Students particularly invested in the whole thing will just note that the number of radii in a circle is 2*pi due to Archimedean tradition (as far as I understand it, correct me if I'm wrong) and move on. Students who are just trying to pass because they find mathematics distasteful won't really care and I'm sure that tau will confuse them just as much as 2*pi. 

You could just re-teach the unit circle using (oh god please don't yell at me if there are mistakes because this is weird):
sin(0) = 0
sin(2*pi/12) = 1/2
sin(2*pi/8) = sqrt(2)/2
sin(2*pi/6) = sqrt(3)/2
sin(2*pi/4) = 1
et cetera and the kids would just do the exact same thing: memorize some stuff the teacher is spouting. I suppose tau might be prettier, but I don't think it's solving anything. In any case, it's opposing the tradition which is probably a pretty mighty obstacle.

I also kind of oppose, but for no good reason, that mathematics "should" be graceful or beautiful. As if traditional notation or representation of certain values is equivalent to mathematics? I don't know. In any case, I think the very fact that numbers like pi and phi are irrational is a counterpoint to the thought. But I'm no mathematician.

(Note on Archimedean tradition: if I recall correctly, pi was thought of initially as the ratio between the areas of the circles, so why introduce tau when we're using pi as the catch-all circle number due to that? Why introduce something new to deal with radii? Am I just interpreting this incorrectly because it's almost my bedtime?)


----------

